# Have been to the Dr. again..



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Last time for now...will be going back later if the situation with Baby's PL get's worse.

The surgeons advice for NOW, is to NOT do the operation..

Because of Baby's aggressive temper towards other people he don't know.

If he jumps up and attacks someone after the surgery, he could cause the surgery being done to be a fail  everything they have done will then break again if the leg don't get complete rest. The Dr. said that this could cause major complications and he may not make it 

And every time Baby is in pain, his temper is 100 times worse than normal. 

So this is what I am dealing with now...I am completely depressed...sad, heartbroken, feel so sorry for my Baby every day, think about this all the time, so that it weakens my days  

He dosen't seem to be in pain, and I'm trying to keep him a bit more calmer, he want's to be out running all day, so it's hard... :foxes15:

Sorry for beng MIA.....I'm drained....


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe this is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry for what you and baby are going through 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi AnnHelen, I am in no way questioning your Vets decision to postpone surgery but I am questioning the reasons, why would Baby be in any position post surgery to "attack" someone ? For the first few weeks after surgery I would imagine he will be supervised by you constantly, he will be on a limited exercise regime and probably carried around quite a bit. If you limit his contact with others whilst he's healing I can't see how a problem could arise. I know he will have to be examined a couple of days after his operation but speaking from experience you would be able to hold him for the exam, they only need to manipulate the knee to check position. I think your Vet is a bit of a scaremonger, lots of pets have surgery everyday who could potentially jump up afterwards and cause a problem but it doesn't stop them from having treatment. Is there no one else prepared to do it who won't try to scare you so much ? Would love to chat with you about this, I'll try skype again later. xx


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I am sorry you are going through this! That seems like a very strange reason not to do the surgery- as Lisa said above me! You an just keep him home without any strangers after the surgery then carry him at the vet. Although I have a chi with mild LP, and I was under the impression that if it is so mild as to not cause pain or have symptoms then you probably don't really need surgery anyway. If Baby isn't in pain why are they so quick to want to operate? I would get a second opinion if one is available to you, those vets sound a little sketchy.

As far as keeping him quiet- my vet said that staying muscular and lean is the best thing to do for a mild case of LP, so there is no reason to keep him from running around. In fact staying active and muscled is a great thing for keeping the joint stable- unless of course exercise causes the knee to luxate often, then you need to look into surgery.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes.....I know ladies....this is breaking me hehe...I'm so torn... Thank you so much for all your feedback..I need all the support I can get to get true this...and I'm thinking this struggle with my boy will go on for as long as he lives, he is so spoiled that if he wants to bite and attack, he does it...he is a little monster  

I told the vet how Baby act when he is in pain, and the vet said if Baby wont tolerate me to massage him and cool the leg down with ice packs and give him medicine, it will not be a happy ending  

Baby bites and attacks when he is in pain, and wont tolerate anyone, even me to get close to his crate


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know what the answer is then AnnHelen, I can only try to reassure you from my own experience. I can tell you that I really didn't need to handle Bella much after her surgery, apart from carrying her outside in the very early days to potty I pretty much left her alone, I gave her pain meds in her food and I didn't do any massage or apply ice packs, it simply wasn't needed. As long as baby is kept restricted to a small space and not allowed to climb stairs or jump off furniture I'm sure things will be fine.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I am also surprised that this is the reason for no surgery. Must baby be around people after the surgery? It would only be temporary, the pain etc, and in the long run it will be so much better for him if he fixes his LP. I know you are very scared of surgery for Baby, but the reason that the vet gives for me is strage, I say this without wanting to critisize. 
Many dogs lash out in pain, but for such things there are, I should hope, solutions, even if it means keeping Baby drowsy until the pain is more tolerable, and keep him away from people for a while since this is the reason the vet is against it. You cant know that this will happen and its not like Baby has other health issues that would advise against the surgery that will make him so much more comfortable.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry you and Baby are having a hard time right now...if the surgeons says no then its time to be proactive and help Baby build up good muscle tone to help keep the patella in place...walking up hills...having him stand up on his back legs for treats etc..giving him things like glucosamine/chondrition....there are other types of meds that work also....keep his weight down...these things are all effective in the early stages...if he is having discomfort the vet can give you pain meds for him...there is no reason to have him in pain....you can do this, you love Baby and he knows you will be his rock and help him thru this !


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Is Baby in pain?? If so, then, I'm sorry, but surgery is the only answer. If you tell the vet that you have a crate/pen to keep him in, then really there isn't much excuse he can make. They have something called a calming cap that we used at a doggy camp for one of our fear aggressive dogs. It covers their eyes with a heavy mesh. They can see, but not well. When an animal can't see, they usually are calmer; thus the name. just a suggestion, especially for a vet visit.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you all for great advice. I am still torn, I don't feel confident to make the right choice. The reason the Dr. says that he can live with it, is because he says he has to support me, because I'm the one who knows Baby best, so I will know if he can handle the operation he says...but I don't feel that at all, hehe...I feel so dumb...    This is the worst, I just wanted me and Baby's life to be sunshine and rainbows hihi  

Also, when everyone I talk to has different opinions, I get even more frusterated hehe..this is horrible ! Hehe.. Bahhhhhhh.........


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Does the lp ever cause Baby pain that you can tell? Or do you just know about it beacuse the vet found his knee to be unstable?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

How often is Baby in pain from his lp? Is it all the time, or just after he's over exerted himself? 

If he's in pain more often than not, then the surgery should be done. If it's a rare thing, then it can be put off until you feel more certain about it. Baby is going to pick up on your stress about the surgery, and it will stress him out more, which could lead to not only more emotional damage to him but possible physical damage to the veterinary staff (biting). You need to be confident that it's the best thing for him, so that he is less afraid.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear this! If he's truly in that much pain that he's becoming aggressive, something needs to be done, either the surgery or some kind of pain management. Is the only reason the vet doesn't want to do the surgery because Baby is aggressive, or does he have other health issues? Could they not use something like a mild sedative or pain killer until you get him home to rest? I hope you figure something out! Sounds like it needs to happen soon. Thinking about you guys.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry for you being in this stressful situation, sometimes it really is hard to know what is the best thing to do. 
I know it's not the same but when our late rotti was neutered his stitches got infected quite badly and he had to go back and stay at the vets He would not have a cone on to stop him licking so the only way they could get him to leave the stitches alone was to keep him lightly sedated. I don't know but maybe they could do this for baby? It's worth asking. 
Good luck I hope there is a way to make him better without causing him too much stress xx


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aw Helen, I sure hope this works out for you and Baby. Hugs coming your way.


----------



## cepwin (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry you're having a hard time. I'd consider getting a second opinion perhaps? Also is your vet an orthopedic specialist? Perhaps a second opinion by an orthopedist?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awh love I'm so sorry you are going through all of this with baby! I am thinking of you both! 😚

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

The Dr. i picked is the best in Norway...he only advice me not to because he supports me he says..he knows I*m not comfortable with this, and he knows Baby true me, and that he is aggressive, even more when in pain...

I*m still thinking about this, all the time, only not when I*m sleeping..I*m depressed, drained, gained weight again...before this I was dieting..

Baby is not in pain a lot, maybe a few times a year..if he overdo his running and jumping. The rest of the time he is watching over his legs, because he knows they are a bit loose. 

He is a super active dog, wants to run outside all day long...it*s his best thing..so he has lots og muscles hehe..and I keep him in good weight so it does not pressure on the legs. 

I don*t know what more to say than THANK YOU ladies <3 My heart goes out to each and everyone of you with huge gratitude...Baby is the first dog I own by myself in adult age, and I have never loved anything or anyone this much...I would rather amputate my legs if it would help my boy !!! Also I have ADD, so I*m super sensitive...to stress, love, pain etc...most of the time I see ADD as a gift, but when in struggle, I get over imotional  

I just have to take it easy and maybe the surgery will be done, I just can*t rush this


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

When to operate on luxating patellas is always a difficult decision, you are definitely not the only one who has struggled with it.
I would use this time to work on Baby's other issues. If you can de-sentitise him to his triggers, he will be much calmer when it is time for him to have the operation. It will be a lot of work, but I know how much you love Baby (and he you) so I know you can do it. Maybe get a behaviourist involved to help you?


----------



## cepwin (Jan 19, 2014)

Wicked Pixie has a good point. I sought out the help of a vet/behaviorist and between recommended medication (essentially doggie prozac) and training Chuck went from the Tasmanian devil to a pet. That's not to say he doesn't need more work but it made a huge difference.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello again............It*s just me again, the DQ  

I have finally made my mind, and Baby needs the surgery, as much as I fear it, it is just no way around it  He is getting worse from time to time, and walks very slowly up stairs  

I*m saving up the money now, my friend was supposed to help me, but she had maxed her credit card when I told her there would be no operation  

But I*m there soon, and the operation will be in august/september sometime  Can*t wait for it to be DONE WITH !!!!!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So glad on what you've decided Ann! I would do the same for mine if I knew it would make them better. I'm sure baby will be feeling like a brand new man this fall 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

You should feel good about your decision even though it wasn't an easy one. The research has been done and you and only you know when Baby needs the surgery. Good luck to you all and will be watching for updates!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwwww thanks so much ladies  Your support means the most to me <3 Will be updating again when I talk to the vet next time again, and meanwhile....I*m saving money like a crazy woman here hihi


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck with the surgery. Baby will be much better after. The decision is always tough. This week I agreed to 12 extractions for Prince. I hated to do it but he is already doing so much better. Have faith!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If he isn't having the operation until August/September that gives you a good 3 months to work on his issues. Start by working out exactly what it is that scares him, and break those things down further. for example, if being in a cage is an issue for him, start just having the cage nearby when you are on the sofa relaxing. Then start throwing treats in and praising him like crazy when he goes in to get them. Then try feeding him in there, all little steps that build a positive association. Slowly work up to being able to leave him in a cage with the door shut. The secret is to reward every tiny step in the right direction, (with treats, attention, your voice, whatever he responds to) and go slowly. Never go to far too fast or do anything he finds scary


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for writing us <3 

He is very good with his crate, he sleeps there when I*m working  he has always loved his crate, it*s his relaxation spot...BUT, his problem is aggression towards people he don*t know...and even me if he dosen*t get his way hehe.. So I will have to get him home from the vets as soon as he wakes up from the surgery..so he dosen*t attack someone there and messes up the work that has been done on his knee.. :S


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The crate was just an example, you can use the exact same method to de-sensitise him to strangers too.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohhhh I have tried since he got that way when he was very young hihi..I have never punished him, only trained him positively...but he is a smart one hehe..And I think he is way to spoiled to EVER understand that someone else is bigger than him, he thinks he is T-REX now, because of his spoiled life hehe..

Maybe he will get better when his knee is fixed..his father got better with his temper after he had surgery


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Baby gets aggressive because he feels threatened. He has also learned that biting etc gets him what he wants. these are two separate issues. You can teach him to not feel threatened by the things that currently scare him, so the whole experience of the surgery and recovery will be less unpleasant for him. Being scared has nothing to do with being spoiled.


----------

